# Mails werden ungefragt verschickt.



## Bremsklotz (14 September 2011)

Von meiner WEB Adresse werden seit dem 16.08. ungefragt Mails an drei Adressen in meinem Adressbuch verschickt. Im Adressbuch stehen aber wesentlich mehr Adressen, könnte sein, dass es nur die 3 betrifft, weil ich da öfter was hinschicke. Ich habe jetzt diese 3 Adressen mal im Adressbuch gelöscht, obwohl das sicher nichts bringt.

Hier mal der Text einer der Mails. Es handelt sich immer um andere Texte mit aktiven Seiten.

_I could barely afford groceries anymore everyone was worried about me without this my life would be miserable. lavilla.com.hr/JustinWallace72.html im finally back in the swing of things try it out for yourself Just thought you might want to see this_

Wie werde ich das wieder los? WEB hat eigentlich einen ziemlich guten Spamfilter und die Mails, die da landen, kommen auch sofort in den Papierkorb.


----------



## Heiko (15 September 2011)

Ändere zuerst mal die Passwörter für Deine Mailaccounts.

Dann wäre es wichtig zu sehen, ob die wirklich über Deinen Account verschickt werden oder nur mit gefälschtem Absender. Kommst Du an so eine Mail ran. Wenn Du mir die komplette mit Headern schickst, schau ich mir das mal an.


----------



## Bremsklotz (15 September 2011)

Hallo Heiko,

mein Passwort habe ich inzwischen geändert.
Hier mal der Text und der Mailheader, so wie die Mail bei meinem Freund und zwei anderen Adressen ankam:

*From:* mein Name
*Sent:* Wednesday, September 14, 2011 1:31 AM
*To:* [email protected] ; xxx ; [email protected]
I could barely afford groceries anymore everyone was worried about me without this my life would be miserable. hxxp://wxw.lavilla.com.hr/JustinWallace72.html im finally back in the swing of things try it out for yourself Just thought you might want to see this

Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Received: from mailin10.aul.t-online.de (mailin10.aul.t-online.de [172.20.26.47])
by mhead807 (Cyrus v2.3.15-fun-3.2.12.0-1) with LMTPA;
Wed, 14 Sep 2011 01:31:36 +0200
X-Sieve: CMU Sieve 2.3
Received: from fmmailgate06.web.de ([217.72.192.247]) by 10.18.26.47
with esmtp id 1R3cRx-0H3r960; Wed, 14 Sep 2011 01:31:33 +0200
Received: from web.de
by fmmailgate06.web.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 124968D90CD;
Wed, 14 Sep 2011 01:31:33 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from [186.56.152.113] by mwmweb031 with HTTP; Wed
Sep 14 01:31:33 CEST 2011
Date: Wed, 14 Sep 2011 01:31:33 +0200 (CEST)
From: "mein Name" <web.de>
To: [email protected],[email protected]
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Subject:
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/html; charset="UTF-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 7bit
X-Priority: 3
Importance: normal
Sensitivity: Normal
X-Provags-ID: V01U2FsdGVkX1+TkGrR6FExJE8bStOHS0ms94GiEeSqN9R9WNu/Lp94Dn7e288zI60l
GO+J6coMLO499NDvJVfnnQ==
X-TOI-SPAM: u;0;2011-09-13T23:31:36Z
X-TOI-VIRUSSCAN: unchecked
X-TOI-MSGID: 86bb1e42-d059-411e-8b67-181e66a91869
X-Seen: false
X-ENVELOPE-TO: <[email protected]>

Ich hoffe, ich habe alle relevanten Daten soweit unkenntlich gemacht, und du kannst damit was anfangen, gestern abend wurde nochmal eine Mail verschickt, da bekam ich aber zumindest für die Adresse meines Freundes, das die Mail unzustellbar wäre, nicht aber für die beiden anderen Adressen.


----------



## Bremsklotz (15 September 2011)

Wieso sind die links wieder aktiv??? Ich hatte beim Schreiben mit "link entfernen" markiert, und ändern darf ich jetzt auch nichts mehr?


----------



## Hippo (15 September 2011)

Habs repariert. Das liegt daran daß die Forensoftware einen Link sowohl am http als auch am www erkennt.
Der Befehl: "Link entfernen" entfernt nur einen "hinterlegten" Link wie hier z.B.   Dahinter steckt ein Link


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2011)

Scheint so, als ob die Mail von einer argentinischen IP-Adresse aus über die Weboberfläche reingetippt wurde.


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 September 2011)

Eine Lösung für das Problem kannst du mir aber nicht anbieten, oder?


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2011)

Na die Lösung ist doch klar!
Paßwort und alle anderen Möglichkeiten die einen Zugriff auf das Paßwort (Sicherheitsabfrage ändern, Handynummer für PW-Änderung) ändern bzw kontrollieren.
Wat anderes gibbet nich ...
... doch - Mailaddi plätten ...


----------



## Bremsklotz (16 September 2011)

Wenn mir die Lösung klar gewesen wäre, hätte ich nicht gefragt und sowas ist mir auch zum erstenmal untergekommen. Handy entfällt, die Sicherheitsabfrage werde ich noch ändern. Die Addy plätten wäre das allerletzte Mittel zu dem ich greifen möchte, ich hatte aber auch schon daran gedacht.
Dankeschön


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2011)

Die Lösung stand im Prinzip schon im zweiten Posting des Thread.
Oft ist man aber verständlicherweise etwas überfordert, wenn einen sowas zum ersten Mal trifft.


----------



## riko (23 September 2011)

Das ist interessant:

Hab das gleiche problem, wie oben angegeben zufälliger weise auch bei WEB.de.


----------



## Bremsklotz (23 September 2011)

> Das ist interessant:
> Hab das gleiche problem, wie oben angegeben zufälliger weise auch bei WEB.de.


Ob das nun wirklich nur Zufall ist ??? Aber Passwort ändern hilft. Ich habe seitdem keine unerwünschten Mails mehr verschickt, bis zum nächstenmal vielleicht. Das hätte ich auch hier noch geschrieben, wollte aber ein paar Tage mal verstreichen lassen, ob es auch klappt.


----------



## Nani (16 November 2011)

Ich hatte auch das gleiche Problem und meine E-mail ist auch von web.de!
Das kann kein zufall sein :-/


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (17 November 2011)

Nani schrieb:


> ...meine E-mail ist auch von web.de!
> 
> Das kann kein zufall sein


Ist es auch nicht! Web.de und GMX sind Marken der 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH, Alles Tochterunternehmungen der United Internet AG. Offensichtlich haben Internetpiraten es besonders leicht, Accounts dieser Unternehmensgruppe zu kapern. Warum das so ist, sollten die Montabauerer erklären könnten. Könnten sie dies aber, würden sie es zuvor abschalten - Ergebnis: sie wissen auch nicht, wie das geht oder was man dagegen tun kann.


----------



## Andre123 (23 November 2011)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Auch eine web.de Adresse.

Ich habe das dem "Support" von web.de ([email protected]) gemailt und hoffe auf eine Antwort. (Vermutlich vergebliches hoffen.).


----------



## Andre123 (24 November 2011)

Vermutlich ist es bei [email protected] besser aufgehoben. Bei der anderen kam sofort ne automatische Antwort, man sollte doch die 0900er Nummer anrufen...


----------



## Vereney (17 Januar 2012)

Hm, da scheint es bei web.de ein ziemliches Problem zu geben. Ich habe so etwas nämlich auch von einem Bekannten gehört. Er konnte das Problem auch beheben, ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie er das hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2012)

Wo das Problem genau liegt, lässt sich aufgrund der vorhandenen Datenlage nicht mal im Ansatz feststellen.


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Januar 2012)

Vermutlich war es simple Passwort-Hackerei. Leider nehmen viele Zeitgenossen Einfachpasswörter, die leicht zu erraten sind. Etwa: Test, XXX, 123456 u.s.w.

Ein gutes Passwort sollte:

-mindestens acht Stellen haben
-eine Kombination aus Zahlen, Buchstaben (groß/klein) und Sonderzeichen aufweisen
-keine Bestandteile des eigenen Namens oder Autokennzeichen etc. verwenden (das wird von Hackern zuerst ausprobiert!)


----------



## jakestyler (16 März 2012)

Kann es sein dass alle betroffenen auf einer anderen Plattform das selbe Passwort verwenden? Theoretisch auchnoch die gleiche Plattform? Ansonsten stimme ich Antiscammer zu.


----------

